# My pitbull is attacking my Chihuahua!



## jemflowers (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello,
I have a 12 month old purebred pitbull female. I have never had a pit before, but my boyfriend has before, and he really wanted another one, so I got him one. So far I have had nothing but great things to say about the breed! I also have a rescued chihuahua that I have had for 5 years. He's my baby. I'm home the most and I guess they dogs like me the most, and see me as leader.
We recently bought a very expensive Cane Corso puppy from a reputable breeder, she is 10 wks old. So far the pit has been nice to the corso pup. We have researched the breed for a long time. FYI, I have "big dog/mastiff" experience, esp knowing the training/dominance roles. I had 2 Presa Canarios for 12 years.
So the prob is that my pit has recently and very violently attacked my chihuahua about 5 times. Twice making him bleed. It was impossible to unlock her from him. I can tell when she is about to attack, I can read her body language. She "blacks out" while attacks. I think they are trying to "fight" over me? Dominance? She even growls over food. She is nice to the puppy, but I caught her snarling/growling at her yesterday over a toy.
My biggest fear is that she will kill my chihuahua one day, and when the Corso is bigger that they will get into a fight. My Presa's sometimes got into it, but they weren't too vicious, & didn't have "lock jaw" like pits.
What can I do? I've never gotten rid of a dog in my life, but I couldn't live with the guilt of my poor Chi dying. People have told me that "Pits can't be with other dogs" and "you must have gotten a bad bloodline Pit." Should I give my pit up?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Since you can't keep them separate, yes, you need to rehome one of them. Because otherwise the Chih will end up dead.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

It's a no-brainer with 5 attacks I'm surprised your Chi is still with us.


----------



## jemflowers (Mar 31, 2012)

So if I was able to keep them (chihuahua & pit) seperated, do you think that she will attack my Corso when it's older?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

jemflowers said:


> So if I was able to keep them (chihuahua & pit) seperated, do you think that she will attack my Corso when it's older?



It is possible. Honestly, I too would be rehoming one of the two dogs and in this case for me, it would be the Pit Bull. Sadly, good homes are very hard to find, especially if the dog has a history of aggression and you MUST let anyone know that this has happened to protect them from having it happen again.

For me it wouldn't have happened 5 times. You are lucky your little Chi is still alive.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

jemflowers said:


> So if I was able to keep them (chihuahua & pit) seperated, do you think that she will attack my Corso when it's older?



Possibly...


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

The "dominance" stuff is bunk; pits do not have locking jaws; if the attack was actually "very violent" your chi would have been dead the first time; you are extremely irresponsible for letting it happen again after that first time, especially four more times; dogs go easier on puppies because they realize they are young (it's called "puppy licence"), but yes, it's very likely that your pit and CC will get into it in the future and one will end up killing the other; I can't believe anyone would keep letting their dogs interact when they literally fear that one will kill the other; please re-home the pit to someone who knows what they're doing and doesn't just think they have "big dog experience." Welcome to DF.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Crantastic said:


> The "dominance" stuff is bunk; pits do not have locking jaws; if the attack was actually "very violent" your chi would have been dead the first time; you are extremely irresponsible for letting it happen again after that first time, especially four more times; dogs go easier on puppies because they realize they are young (it's called "puppy licence"), but yes, it's very likely that your pit and CC will get into it in the future and one will end up killing the other; I can't believe anyone would keep letting their dogs interact when they literally fear that one will kill the other; please re-home the pit to someone who knows what they're doing and doesn't just think they have "big dog experience." Welcome to DF.


This. And sorry, is this a 50 lbs Chihuahua? If these attacks are what you say and your can't get your dog off of him, I have to doubt the validity of the story or how bad the attacks. I have an 11 lbs Dachshund who would not survive a serious attack from a larger dog.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

You NEED to keep the pit away from the chi. 5 times is way too many. If I were you, I'd rehome the pit. It sounds like a bad situation for both the dogs.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

I think your choices are rehome the pit or rotat-o-dog if you want your Chi to survive. Having been around many chihuahuas, if the dog is your "baby", I have no doubt he is part of the problem. Also I'd keep watch when the Cane Corso puppy runs out of "puppy priviledge". Two females of breeds which can typically be dog aggressive can be a dangerous situation. Male dogs fight for breeding rights. Females fight for breathing rights. They want the other one gone. And generally, we don't give our dogs the option to find another place to live.


----------



## Roloni (Aug 5, 2011)

I would suggest that you find new homes for all your dogs ...
and get a cat


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey now! Cats need responsible owners, too.


----------



## hast (Aug 17, 2011)

Crantastic said:


> The "dominance" stuff is bunk; pits do not have locking jaws; if the attack was actually "very violent" your chi would have been dead the first time; you are extremely irresponsible for letting it happen again after that first time, especially four more times; dogs go easier on puppies because they realize they are young (it's called "puppy licence"), but yes, it's very likely that your pit and CC will get into it in the future and one will end up killing the other; I can't believe anyone would keep letting their dogs interact when they literally fear that one will kill the other; please re-home the pit to someone who knows what they're doing and doesn't just think they have "big dog experience." Welcome to DF.



Thank you for saying this ... What I wanted to say but fortunately for me you did first.


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I am sorry..... But two and two are adding up to seven here for me.... Some other good people have commented.... I am sure they are thinking the same thing....

A pit bull (or any medium size dog) that "violently attacked" (your words) a Chihuahua, would kill said Chihuahua in about a second. One bite would crush bones and kill the Chi..... Never would it survive that five times.....

So.... Something else is up..... Rough play... I don't know.... But something....


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow. I feel bad for the Chi, being attacked five times is four 1/2 times too much.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Sounds like escalating Resource Gaurding (RG), as others have said if the dog had the intent to seriously injure the Chi, you most likely would NOT have a Chi. That's not to say that is won't get worse, it WILL and the RG may WELL extend to the pup. Seeing how (from what I'm understanding) the Pit and the Cane are both females, you could have some SERIOUS issues in the future. As Pawz said earleir Bitch fights are UGLY and usually life or death, humans often end up injured if they don't know how to PROPERLY break up a fight and you WILL need a bite stick (or two) and the proper skills to break up a fight. Honestly it would be better for the Pit if she were in an ONLY DOG home (preferably with no small children if this is RG). It would also benefit the CC and hte Chi if you dropped the Dominance crap and found a trainer that used operent conditioning based training for puppy K and further training and socialization classes.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

JohnnyBandit said:


> I am sorry..... But two and two are adding up to seven here for me.... Some other good people have commented.... I am sure they are thinking the same thing....
> 
> A pit bull (or any medium size dog) that "violently attacked" (your words) a Chihuahua, would kill said Chihuahua in about a second. One bite would crush bones and kill the Chi..... Never would it survive that five times.....
> 
> So.... Something else is up..... Rough play... I don't know.... But something....


Yeah... The GSD that I grew up with killed a chiXmin pin in the blink of an eye. It was done and over with before I even had time to process what was happening. 

IF you are committed to keeping all of the dogs, you need to keep the pit separated. Assuming that resource guarding is causing this, a baby gate may suffice. Set up an ex-pen and a baby gate so that you can rotate in a way that the pit and chi NEVER interact or cross paths again. Put the pit in another room behind the gate while the chi has time with you. Then put the chi in the ex-pen so that the pit can have time with you. They should NOT cross paths at all. It doesn't matter if you have one had on the pit's collar as you lead them to the gated area/room. In fact, many dogs I've worked with will look much harder for a fight in a tense situation like that. 

Find a good, positive trainer that is well versed in RG. 

If you can't make "crate and rotate" work, start looking for a new home(s). Keep them separated at all times until you find a good home. 

I have had a crate and rotate household before. The bitches involved gave me my first ever dog bite in breaking up their bitch fight(I've since learned how to break up a fight safely). It was exhausting to get everyone exercise and one-on-one time but I made it work because I was committed to my girls. Looking back, I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## jemflowers (Mar 31, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Some of you were more harsh calling me irresponsible and unknowledgeable. Sometimes the attacks occured when I was NOT home, therefore I wasn't able to intervene. The one fight I did witness I called "violent" because yes, seeing my chi thrashed back and forth like a ragdoll, did look violent to me. 
I understand about the "puppy license", and I think that a very serious "bitch fight" could occur with the pit & CC later on. And yes, I'm PRETTY sure I have "big dog" experience, having Presa Canarios for 12 years, and having taken them to numerous protection & behavior classes with a trainer. Thanks 
I asked for advice because I'd HATE to give the pit up. I can't have kids, so my dogs are my "kids", next to my horse business. We have a close friend that loves her and will give her an only dog & no kid home, so I think my next step is to convince my boyfriend to do this.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

If you were responsible and knew the Pit was being aggressive toward the Chi, they would have been SEPARATED. YOu didn't keep them away from each other knowing this, that makes you IRRESPONSIBLE. You'll also need to keep the CC separated from the Chi when no one is home due ot size difference and hte possibilty of accidentla injury, if you were a knowlegable dog person, you'd know that as well.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

jemflowers said:


> Thanks for the advice. Some of you were more harsh calling me irresponsible and unknowledgeable. Sometimes the attacks occured when I was NOT home, therefore I wasn't able to intervene. The one fight I did witness I called "violent" because yes, seeing my chi thrashed back and forth like a ragdoll, did look violent to me.
> .


Are you actually saying that four of the attacks took place when you left the pit bull and the chihuahua LOOSE together unsupervised???? That's something I wouldn't do even if the dogs got along. Too much of a size difference, and too easy to hurt the little one just rough housing. I have to agree with others that if the pit bull was serious about killing the chihuahua, the chi would be dead by now. But that doesn't mean the situation is safe.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> If you were responsible and knew the Pit was being aggressive toward the Chi, they would have been SEPARATED. YOu didn't keep them away from each other knowing this, that makes you IRRESPONSIBLE. You'll also need to keep the CC separated from the Chi when no one is home due ot size difference and hte possibilty of accidentla injury, if you were a knowlegable dog person, you'd know that as well.


I'm glad you said that as I started replying but after reading my reply I decided not to jump on cause I was downright rude with all that entails. 

After all how do you debate anything with a 2 dog Presa Canario owner with 12 years experience that uses a Chihuahua as possible bait. Then I started assuming that she told the trainer about attacks and I wondered what possible advice trainer gave her, then my eyes started to blur thinking about that conversation. 

Then I wondered about the mind-set after Attack 1, Attack 2, Attack 3, then I also stopped that cause I developed a severe headache. I'm gone.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Inga said:


> For me it wouldn't have happened 5 times. You are lucky your little Chi is still alive.


Yes Wvasko, that was my point too. If my Pit went after my Chihuahua or any dog for that matter, dogs would have been separated and never again in a situation that could afford them that type of injury. It amazes me how often people give their dogs another chance but make no changes to the behavior or environment. The fact that this person had a "trainer" working with them is all the more scary. Proves the word "trainer" is so often over used and a very loose term.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

You really should not leave two dogs with such a size difference together unsupervised. Recipe for disaster. And yes, I agree if the pit had been 'vicious', the chi would be dead. BUT this is a very dangerous situation for the chi right now. While you are trying to find the pit a new home, keep them separated 100% of the time.


----------



## jemflowers (Mar 31, 2012)

I did not say that I had a trainer working with me, I said I had taken my Presas to protection & obediance classes. Thanks for all the advice. I will keep them seperated like I have been and make sure my boyfriend does as well until I can get my pit to my friends house.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

jemflowers said:


> Thanks for the advice. Some of you were more harsh calling me irresponsible and unknowledgeable. Sometimes the attacks occured when I was NOT home, therefore I wasn't able to intervene. The one fight I did witness I called "violent" because yes, seeing my chi thrashed back and forth like a ragdoll, did look violent to me.
> I understand about the "puppy license", and I think that a very serious "bitch fight" could occur with the pit & CC later on. And yes, I'm PRETTY sure I have "big dog" experience, having Presa Canarios for 12 years, and having taken them to numerous protection & behavior classes with a trainer. Thanks
> I asked for advice because I'd HATE to give the pit up. I can't have kids, so my dogs are my "kids", next to my horse business. We have a close friend that loves her and will give her an only dog & no kid home, so I think my next step is to convince my boyfriend to do this.


Sometimes we are harsh here, but it's not because we enjoy being mean to people. It's because we genuinely care about dogs and don't want to see them hurt or killed, and sometimes it takes some slightly harsher language to get a point across in a way people will actually hear. It _was_ irresponsible of you to not make sure the dogs were separated when you weren't home. I can forgive you the first attack, possibly even the second, but five attacks? That's crazy.

I have a 10lb papillon and my brother has a pit -- there have never been problems between them, but I would still never leave them together unattended. The pit could hurt my little dog even just in play. If I had ever seen the pit grab and shake my papillon, I would be scared of what could happen and would take every precaution to make sure they didn't even _see_ each other after that. I wouldn't just shrug my shoulders and go, "Oh man, I sure hope that pit doesn't kill my papillon one of these days!"

The fact that you didn't make _sure_ this couldn't happen again after the first time makes you irresponsible. The fact that you don't seem to grasp how serious a pit attacking a chihuahua (or a bitch fight between two adult females) could be makes you unknowledgeable. I don't care how many big dogs you've owned; it doesn't make you any sort of expert.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I think you should convince (or just tell) the boyfriend, you are re-homing the PB. And then just do it. END OF STORY! Do not wait around till he gives the okay. One of these days the chihuahua will not live to greet you at the door when you come home. If everybody that lives at the household is not on board about keeping the dogs seperated, rotation station does not work. For whatever reason the PB has made the decision for you. She needs to get out of your household. It sounds as if you found a home for her. Do not wait because it could be too late especially for the one getting picked on, the chihuahua.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

jemflowers said:


> Thanks for the advice. Some of you were more harsh calling me irresponsible and unknowledgeable. Sometimes the attacks occured when I was NOT home, therefore I wasn't able to intervene. The one fight I did witness I called "violent" because yes, seeing my chi thrashed back and forth like a ragdoll, did look violent to me.
> I understand about the "puppy license", and I think that a very serious "bitch fight" could occur with the pit & CC later on. And yes, I'm PRETTY sure I have "big dog" experience, having Presa Canarios for 12 years, and having taken them to numerous protection & behavior classes with a trainer. Thanks
> I asked for advice because I'd HATE to give the pit up. I can't have kids, so my dogs are my "kids", next to my horse business. We have a close friend that loves her and will give her an only dog & no kid home, so I think my next step is to convince my boyfriend to do this.


It's not about hurting feelings. It's about the best interest for the dog. I have a ~80 lbs youngin' and an 11 lbs Dachshund. If my large guy decided to start fighting with my Dachshund I would have two choices in my mind. Crate and rotate while getting to the source of the fights, plus NEVER leaving them alone together. Or I would have to rehome one of them. Likely, it would be my larger younger guy because I know where he came from personally and I know he would end up in a great home, and my Dachshund would be a completely impossible rehome as he has issues and he has a bite history. I love both of them dearly, but responsible for me is not putting the smaller one in a dangerous position.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

I have to crate and rotate. It isn't the end of the world. It's just about supervision and discipline. 

Under no circumstances would my pit bulls be left unsupervised with any other dogs, to include each other.

Never. No matter what. I have owned up to 4 at a time. In the years where everyone got along perfectly, I still didn't leave them out unsupervised. The breed is just wrong for it.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I feel the need to throw myself in the pile here.
Pits do not having locking jaws, first off. They're strong as all get out, but they don't look. They're dogs, not machines.
Also, at 12 months, I'd say her teeth are still pretty sharp. So... were these attacks, or instances of serious play between a very strong dog and a little chihuahua? Either way, it's not safe.
Your Corso, being a pup, is also going to have dagger teeth as well. How long will it take before this dog starts on the chihuahua?
You're already facing re-homing this pit. You may want to take extra care now with this Corso to make sure she doesn't start on the little one as well. It can be very dangerous to keep large dogs and tiny dogs in the same home together. There's a lot of work and vigilance involved.

annnnd, actually they CAN be kept with other dogs. I've had one kept with a pit mix, a husky and a chihuahua before -for a short amount of time, granted- but they got along just fine. It's all a matter of management and paying attention.


----------



## MissCharlotte080812 (Mar 19, 2013)

Keep in mind, pitbulls are terriors. I have a 7 month old pit, Charlotte and an eight week old chiuahuah, Sophia. They get along wonderfully. However, when my little Sophie is running around I have to work with my Charlotte to teach her to go against her initial instinvt to point or poumce. Your pitbull is not doing this to be vicious, although every dog has their limits and their own personalities. I would suggest just to keep yhem seperate for "play time". Using a rotating system. Also I would consult a dog trainer on the best way to handle the situation. There are ways around re-homing. Please keep im mind an animal is put down every 8 seconds in shelters. PLEASE consider this before giving up any of your babies. Chances are that it will become their death sentence! Lots of luck xx!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

The original poster has not been here for nearly a year.


----------

